# New Boots



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Majack16 said:


> I am about to get a new pair of boots......does anyone have any suggestions? Right now i have a pair of Craftsmen Pro Titans Steel Toe. They are actually the most comfortable boots i have had. But i would like to switch up my boot because i hear its good for your back. I also heard alternating two or three pairs of boots is good for your back, so im thinking about getting another pair or two of a different brand/style.



Red wings Made in the USA...:thumbup:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Unless you have to have steel toe.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/new-boots-26352/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/help-me-find-boot-19576/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/boot-review-9986/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/work-boots-23807/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/damn-chinese-work-boots-21203/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/red-wing-work-boots-25866/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/boot-size-help-8612/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/boots-6068/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/another-boot-thread-5156/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/boots-1997/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/work-boots-1138/


----------



## Majack16 (Jun 13, 2011)

Any specific pair of Red Wings from experience? I do prefer steel toe or carbon.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the 606's but they are not steel toe. Very comfortable.


----------



## Diego_Gordo (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a pair of redwings, they are so comfy!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Majack16 said:


> Any specific pair of Red Wings from experience? I do prefer steel toe or carbon.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

rocky, ariat, or tony lama. yankees dont know anythin about boots.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Dead Roman said:


> rocky, ariat, or tony lama. yankees dont know anythin about boots.


 
You voted him in office. Whatchu talkin' about son?


----------



## Pokesomi (Jan 13, 2011)

Red Wings. Bar none. I have the Red Wing 2206. love them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Redwing, with the EH rating. 

Only takes 1 carpet tack to kill ya. 
Spent the extra few $$. 

EH rating only provides protection because the steel shank is replaced with plastic or other nonconducting material.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

76nemo said:


> You voted him in office. Whatchu talkin' about son?


Not sure what you are trying to imply, but i do not vote.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Wolverine DuraShocks® SR Direct-Attach 8" Work Boot - Unlined


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pokesomi said:


> Red Wings. Bar none. I have the Red Wing 2206. love them.


I 2nd that


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

Majack16 said:


> I am about to get a new pair of boots......does anyone have any suggestions? Right now i have a pair of Craftsmen Pro Titans Steel Toe. They are actually the most comfortable boots i have had. But i would like to switch up my boot because i hear its good for your back. I also heard alternating two or three pairs of boots is good for your back, so im thinking about getting another pair or two of a different brand/style.


Super Rain Forest™ Non-Metallic Safety Toe Work Boots
$355.00 | Style 11550
triple stitching. used leather-over-leather construction. completely build these boots are worthy... eh rated made in usa :thumbup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Red wings Made in the USA...:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/


Another vote here for Red Wings


----------



## heynicebits (May 23, 2011)

Another vote for redwings. Nothing has lasted as long for me.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

red wings. worth every penny.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

paulcanada said:


> red wings. worth every penny.


I just cant wear any thing else..:thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Dead Roman said:


> Not sure what you are trying to imply, but i do not vote.


 
Some how that isn't a big surprise.


----------



## BWilson (Oct 13, 2008)

Red wings 2406 or the 2408, one is a 6inch the other is an 8inch.only boots i can wear and be comfortable on steel grating found on our boilers.


bart


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

redwings i love them got 2pairs 406 n 926 plus if you live by a redwing store you get free cleaning and shoe laces for your boots


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> Some how that isn't a big surprise.


Your vague pokes at me exercising my rights are ****ing weak bro.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I like Doc Martins personally...


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

I was actually going to try out some Danner boots because my Dad recommended them but after doing a search I found not many stores around here sell them. I saw quite a few responses of people liking red wings. I would love to spend my hard earned money on a American product and even more so if it is a good quality made product. But thanks for the recommendations I'll try a pair on tommorow.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

get waders. then you can go fishing right after work and you don't have to change.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is they should feel good when you put them on. For the most part boots I've loved feel good when I put them on. No break in required. Redwing does have some very hard leather boots. I got a pair of 875's on sale and I'm still breaking them in after over 30 days of wearing them around(not working). My 606's fit like a glove right after putting them on. Couple days of extra break in and I love them.


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

wildleg said:


> get waders. then you can go fishing right after work and you don't have to change.


Probably could have used those today without even going fishing. Haha, been raining all day. Sucks when you have to walk thru a giant puddle with the sole falling off. Needless to say a new pair of boots after today never felt better 

I went with the 4406's, which have a more narrow toe than what I have worn before but actually feel like a better fit than what I was wearing.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Majack16 said:


> I am about to get a new pair of boots......does anyone have any suggestions? Right now i have a pair of Craftsmen Pro Titans Steel Toe. They are actually the most comfortable boots i have had. But i would like to switch up my boot because i hear its good for your back. I also heard alternating two or three pairs of boots is good for your back, so im thinking about getting another pair or two of a different brand/style.


Which ever you choose, it is always better to buy two pair and alternate wearing them...both for comfort...and longevity.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> One thing to keep in mind is they should feel good when you put them on. For the most part boots I've loved feel good when I put them on. No break in required. Redwing does have some very hard leather boots. I got a pair of 875's on sale and I'm still breaking them in after over 30 days of wearing them around(not working). My 606's fit like a glove right after putting them on. Couple days of extra break in and I love them.


Have you rubbed mink oil into them? That'll help soften the leather.


----------

